# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  امادگی برای کنکور 95 تجربی

## محمدرضا 95

سلام   من دانش آموز  سال اول دبیرستان بودم و امسال میرم دوم رشته ی تجربی !

میخواستم ببینم به نظر شما برای قبولی در کنکور سراسری رشته ی پزشکی یا حداقل رشته های خوبی مثل داروسازی باید از چه زمانی و چجوری شروع کرد ؟


ممنون 

اینجوری هم که حساب کردم تقریبا میشه کنکور 95

----------


## pouyaaaa

از نظر من اگه ميخواهي رتبه تك رقمي بياري بايد از همين الان استارتش رو بزني 
نه اين كه از الان كل زندگيت رو بزاري برا درس 
ولي يه چيزهاي ضروري رو ياد بگيري مثل برنامه ريزي كردن
درست خوندن
اونجور كه من چندتا از رتبه هاي دو رقمي و سه رقمي و ديدم و ازشون پرسيدم همشون موافق بودن كه بهترين زمان واسه اماده شدن برا كنكور سال دوم
چون هم مباحث كنكور از سال دوم به بعد هست هم اين كه پايه هست
اگه پايه رو خوب بلد نباشي يعني هيچي بلد نيستي

----------


## محمدرضا 95

> از نظر من اگه ميخواهي رتبه تك رقمي بياري بايد از همين الان استارتش رو بزني 
> نه اين كه از الان كل زندگيت رو بزاري برا درس 
> ولي يه چيزهاي ضروري رو ياد بگيري مثل برنامه ريزي كردن
> درست خوندن
> اونجور كه من چندتا از رتبه هاي دو رقمي و سه رقمي و ديدم و ازشون پرسيدم همشون موافق بودن كه بهترين زمان واسه اماده شدن برا كنكور سال دوم
> چون هم مباحث كنكور از سال دوم به بعد هست هم اين كه پايه هست
> اگه پايه رو خوب بلد نباشي يعني هيچي بلد نيستي


البته پایه که اوله دبیرستانه 

من میخوام  درس های سال دوم رو طوری بخونم که یاد بگیرم نه اینکه نمره بیارم  چند تا کتاب تست خیلی سبز هم خریدم واسه زیست و شیمی و ...  اگه تونستم هم یه خلاصه نویسی از هر درس مینویسم  فکر میکنید تست چقدر تاثیر داره ؟

----------


## M a h d i

با مدرسه بیا جلو  ولی خوب بخون
مثل من نباش که فقط واسه امتحانا درس میخوندم درسا را خوب یاد بگیر اگه تونستی هم خلاصه نویسی بکن ولی الان نمیخواد تست بزنی به نظر من فقط درسا را خوب بخون هی تکرار کن سال دوما تموم کردی درسای دوما نزار کنار هی بخون و دوره کن تا از تابستون سال چهارم که میخوای شروع کنی دیگه مثل ما نخوای تازه بشینی بخونی یاد بگیری .میدونی قبلا اینا را خوندی بلدی هیم تکرار کردی الان میشین دیگه تست میزنی
تست الان بزنی به دردت نمیخوره الان بخون فقط البته برا درسایی مثل زیست که باید هی بخونی تا یادت نره
اینم بت بگم همین که از الان به فکر کنکورت هستی خیلی خوبه معلومه که بچه با انگیزه ایی هستی
ایشالله که موفق باشی

----------


## pouyaaaa

> البته پایه که اوله دبیرستانه 
> 
> من میخوام  درس های سال دوم رو طوری بخونم که یاد بگیرم نه اینکه نمره بیارم  چند تا کتاب تست خیلی سبز هم خریدم واسه زیست و شیمی و ...  اگه تونستم هم یه خلاصه نویسی از هر درس مینویسم  فکر میکنید تست چقدر تاثیر داره ؟


از نظر پايه تو برخي دروس اره اول هم مهمه ولي اصل كار سال دوم
از نظر من تست زدن هم خوبه ولي نه اينكه تشريحي رو كلا ول كني و بگي من فقط تست ميزنم
تو وقتي ميتوني تست بزني كه كامل درس رو فهميده باشي پس عملا وقتي تشريحي رو كامل بلد باشي پس تستي هم بلدي حالا بماند برخي تست ها كه نكته دار هستن
پس از نظر من يه توازني بين تست و تشريح برقرار كن 
از نظر اين كه تست چقدر تاثير داره خوب شما با نحوه تست زدن هم اشنا ميشيد و وقتي از الان شروع كني به تست زدن مسلم كه نه تنها تست زدن رو ياد ميگيري بلكه ماهر هم ميشي
يه نمونه اگه بخوام از تاثيرات تست نزدن بهت بگم اينه كه درست خودم پارسال با معدل كتبي ديپلم ١٩/٧٠ رتبه ٢٣٠٠٠منطقه اورد و علتش هم عدم اشنايش با تست بود
اگر هم ميتوني تو ازمونايي مثل قلم چي و ...شركت كن تا ضعف هات رو سر ازمون شناسايي كني 
ولي باز هم ميگم از الان فقط و فقط تست نزن 
اين طور باشه كه هم برنامه مدرسه ات رو انجام بدي هم ازموني كه ميخواهي بدي
چون تو سالهاي اينده تو هم ازمون تشريحي خواهي داشت(امتحان نهايي) هم تستي

----------


## Johny

> البته پایه که اوله دبیرستانه 
> 
> من میخوام  درس های سال دوم رو طوری بخونم که یاد بگیرم نه اینکه نمره بیارم  چند تا کتاب تست خیلی سبز هم خریدم واسه زیست و شیمی و ...  اگه تونستم هم یه خلاصه نویسی از هر درس مینویسم  فکر میکنید تست چقدر تاثیر داره ؟


ببين هر جوري دوست داري بخون، فقط ١-هدف داشته باش ٢- پيوسته بخون ٣- با برنامه، اگر ميخواي تابستون ساله بعد رو تست نزني الان هم نزن ، اگر داري ميري كه بتركوني از الان پيوسته پيوسته و پيوسته تست بزن، نكته ي بعدي اينكه الان درس هاي سال دوم رو كه بلد نيستي پس اين كارو بكن ، بشين آينه هارو بزن ، يا اگر برات مقدوره كتاب ادبيات ٢ رو بگير و كلمه بخون فقط و تست قرابت هم بزن و رياضي رو قوي كن، كاره ديگه بعيد ميدونم كه بتوني بكني، يه چيزه ديگه اينكه ببين به هيچ عنوان از الان روزي ٦ ساعت نخون ، از ١ ساعت ٢ ساعت شروع كن و ٣ هفته بعد بكن ٣ ساعت اروم اروم برو جلو چون تو خيلي وقت تا كنكور داري، و سعي كن لذت ببري از درسي ميخوني ، در مورد زيستتون هيچي نميدونم چرا كه رياضي ام. در هر صورت اميدواريم تك (نشد دو) رقمي شي.

موفق باشي
به چيزه ديگه ، حتما امتحانات رو عالي بده يه دفعه ديدي گفتن معدل سال دوم هم تاثير داشت

----------


## محمدرضا 95

ممنون از دوستان  بله میدونم اولین قدم  خوب بودن خود درسهای مدرس هست و بعدش بیای و تست کار کنی و ...  


اگه دوستان کتاب تستی دررابطه با فیزیک مبحث نور  میشناسن  معرفی  کنن چون هرچی کتاب تسته واسه سال دوم نوشتن

----------


## Johny

گاج فيزيك پايه ( كلا مبحث نور تو كتاب فيز پايه ميزارن)

البته اين ريسك وجود داره كه يه دفعي رفتي كلاس سوم و كتابتون خذفي داش، اونوقت بايد بري چاب جديد بگيري

دليل اينكه گاج گفتم چون تست هاي كنكوره

----------


## Johny

اوه اوه يادم رفت، از الان روزي ١ ساعت عربي بخون ، حتما اينكارو بكن وگرنه بعدا خيلي اذيت ميشي، ١ ساعت هم زياد نيست ولي حتما انجام بده

----------


## محمدرضا 95

> گاج فيزيك پايه ( كلا مبحث نور تو كتاب فيز پايه ميزارن)
> 
> البته اين ريسك وجود داره كه يه دفعي رفتي كلاس سوم و كتابتون خذفي داش، اونوقت بايد بري چاب جديد بگيري
> 
> دليل اينكه گاج گفتم چون تست هاي كنكوره



http://www.pedrambook.com/image/cach...80-500x500.jpg
منظورت اینه ؟

----------


## محمدرضا 95

باز هم ممنون از همگی !

توی تابستون اول اشکالات سال اول رو رفع میکنم ( فیزیک + عربی + زبان ) و بعد با انرژی به پیشواز سال دوم میرم

----------


## Johny

بله دقيقا ، روش هم نوشته فيز ١ كه كله مباحث فيز ١ رو از جمله اينه هارو اورده

----------


## mehdi-kalleh

خیلی کوتاه بگم: تست ، تست ، تست

به قول دوستان تشریحی رو فراموش نکن. میتونی تست هم تشریحی بزنی و همه ی گزینه ها را بررسی کنی.
فواید تست:
1یادگیری درس2فهم علمی و کاربردی درس3تسلط بر درس به طوری که در برابر سوالایی که جدیدن یا قبلا ندیدی(در موقع امتحان)دست و پاتو گم نمیکنی

----------


## Parniya

عنوان مناسب نبود

ویرایش شد مثلا !  :Y (743):

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*من تابستون آزموناي قلمچي ثبت نام كردم به نظرتون پيش رو انتخاب كنم يا دوم تو آزمونا؟؟؟

در ضمن ميشه يك آزمونو دوم بزنم يه آزمونو پيش؟؟

كلا به نظر شما بهتره تو تابستون پيش رو بخونم يا پايه؟؟
*

----------


## joozef

> *من تابستون آزموناي قلمچي ثبت نام كردم به نظرتون پيش رو انتخاب كنم يا دوم تو آزمونا؟؟؟
> 
> در ضمن ميشه يك آزمونو دوم بزنم يه آزمونو پيش؟؟
> 
> كلا به نظر شما بهتره تو تابستون پيش رو بخونم يا پايه؟؟
> *


پایه رو بخون بابا. همه دارن از پایه مینالن. حجمش خیلیه لامصب. توی آزمونای پایه قلمچی افت تراز محسوسه شدید. برای پیش خیلی خیلی خیلی وقت هست ...

----------


## idealist

> سلام   من دانش آموز  سال اول دبیرستان بودم و امسال میرم دوم رشته ی تجربی !
> میخواستم ببینم به نظر شما برای قبولی در کنکور سراسری رشته ی پزشکی یا حداقل رشته های خوبی مثل داروسازی باید از چه زمانی و چجوری شروع کرد ؟
> 
> اینجوری هم که حساب کردم تقریبا میشه کنکور 95


*فک کنم شما کنکوری سال 97 باشی ، نه 95 !*

----------


## lvjqd

> *فک کنم شما کنکوری سال 97 باشی ، نه 95 !*


سلام

البته قبل از اينكه اظهار نظري كنم عذر خواهي مي كنم.

با توجه به اينكه استارتر، تاپيك رو در سوم تيرماه 92 شروع كرده و نوشته سال اول بوده و ميره دوم به اين ترتيب 93-92 رو ايشون دوم بوده و 94-93 رو سوم هستش و در نتيجه 95-94 رو هم ميره چهام انشاالله 
پس همون حساب خودشون كه 95 كنكور دارن درسته .

----------

